# looking for a hot mustard slaw recipe



## biggen81 (Feb 26, 2011)

*yes i love coming here looking at all the great recipe and getting new ideal i been smoking for about 2 years.. i am looking for hot mustard slaw it like the yellow hot mustard slaw if anyone got any good recipe and would like to share i would love it thanks and happy smoking*


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

[h2]Memphis Mustard Coleslaw Tangy and Hot![/h2][h2] [/h2][h2] [/h2][h2] [/h2][h2]Ingredients:[/h2]
*Change Measurements*: US | Metric

3  tablespoons   Dijon mustard
3  tablespoons   sugar
3  tablespoons   distilled white vinegar (or more)
3  tablespoons  vegetable oil
1  tablespoon  hot sauce, such as Texas Pete
 coarse salt (kosher or sea)
 fresh ground black pepper
1/2 large   green cabbage, cored and cut into 1-inch pieces (for about 4 cups finely chopped)
1  medium   carrot, peeled
[h2]Directions[/h2]
_1_ Place mustard and sugar in a non-reactive mixing bowl and whisk to mix. Gradually whisk in vinegar, oil and hot sauce. Season with salt and pepper to taste; the dressing should be highly seasoned. Set dressing aside.
_2_ Finely chop cabbage in a food processor fitted with a metal chopping blade, running the machine in short bursts; this is a chopped, not a shredded, slaw. Work in several batches so as not to overcrowd processor bowl.
_3_ Finely grate carrot by hand or use shredding disk of food processor.
_4_ Add cabbage and carrot to dressing and toss to mix. Taste for seasoning, adding more salt and vinegar as necessary.
_5_ The slaw tastes best served within a few hours of being made but can be refrigerated, covered, for a day or two
Recipe is from food.com


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2011)

My wife heats up basic slaw recipes with hot sauce and chipotle peppers for fish tacos. For macaroni salads I use dried chinese mustard, wasabi and/or ground horseradish. All of those ingredients have different types of heat and flavors.

The above flavors all seem to take time to develop so mixing and tasting doesn't get to the final taste. Sorry I can't be more specific but I quit using recipes many moons ago.

For really hot chinese mustard, mix w/cold water to a thick paste in a small bowl. Turn the bowl upside down and place on a saucer for 20 min. I don't know why that works but it does. Any food chemists here?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

I like that recipe tyo, I'm gonna give it a try. Thanks


----------

